# Dogs do get stoned



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 25, 2008)

*:ciao: *
*Well, I made some cornbread, 1 Jiffy Mix, added about 1/8th cup of spent vape fodder warmed in 2 tablespoons butter, and the cornbread was teriffic, delicious  *

*:holysheep: However, it was way way too strong, and everyone eating it overdosed.  The Labs [only eating a square or less] were paralized, just layed still, unable or unwilling to move for a couple hours   very stoned :stoned:*

* No permanent harm done I guess, but I would like to warm ya'aall with pets to be a bit careful with the dosages, eh :hubba: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

If that is what spent vape leftovers do, then is the vape at the correct temperature?

I though vaped bud was useless.

Not that I have a vape, but I keep thinking of getting one.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 25, 2008)

*Excellent point Hippy :aok:

There is something left for sure at 180 degrees 

we just proved it :hubba:

I think the buzz was all body, I didnt notice any kind of a head high, so perhaps the thc is vaporized 1st and it takes more heat to get at the cbc's/ cbd's etc :confused2:*


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmm, i put spent vape stuff crumbled up in my coffee grounds this morning (more because i wanted to experiment with the taste than anything else) and i'm buzzing :joint4:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 25, 2008)

lol GM and thanks for the info puffin. I'm sure my dog was stoned last night when we sat with her on a bridge for a smoke...was darn cold!!! but i'm sure she got high off the smoke lol she didn't get up to see me this morning when i came downstairs lol!

my rats have been 'hotboxed' before and it didn't seem to have much effect on them, but then since my first rat died at a young age i'm very careful now and don't like to mess around with them too much


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 25, 2008)

Yo,
  I used to give my parrot the twigs and extra seeds that I almost always had around. Her name was dumb-dumb, but she wasn't really stupid at all,  in fact she used to piss me off with how she could climb anything including me after we had been smoking in the same room for awhile. She is a female moluccan cockatoo, her buzz was more like I want to play now.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Mutt (Nov 25, 2008)

puffin afatty said:
			
		

> Dogs do get stoned



yep we do. :fly::rofl:


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes my dogs have been stoned many a time. One in particular (she's still a pup) gets the munchies I think. Every time she gets high with us she will lie in my lap and start licking everything she can reach without getting up...including the :bong1: when it's my hit.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 25, 2008)

haha she trying to tell you its her turn... either that or she got MEGA dry mouth! hehe


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol, I wouldn't doubt it either way. She has earned the nickname "Rillo" because she always tries to steal roaches from the ashtray.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 25, 2008)

*all of my Labs, at one time or another, have eaten weed 

 most of the time, it has been a very small amount in a brownie, cookie, meatloaf, etc, and gotten stoned to some degree, but occassionally they actually got into my stash and ate several ounces raw and it didnt seem to affect them at all *

*BTW, I dont mind em eating it soooo much, but if I ever catch em hittin the bong, I might have to speak harshly :rofl:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 25, 2008)

ok, first off blow some smoke in your dog's ear lol, thats the safest way to get them high. blowing smoke in there mouth is bad, makeing them injest it is bad......remember a dog is diffrent than a humen. there lungs are not fit for smoking. there stomice are not good for brakeing down veggies (wich is this case thats what weed is)  when u blow the smoke in the ear the thc is the smoke ataches to the mucise glands that are in the iner ear. wich helps inprove the dogs sence of smell. by blowing smoke in the ear u make sure that no smoke is entering the dogs lungs. becuse all thow they are atached to alow air in, thew the nose, it does not alow air out the other way. best way to do it, is the clasice shot gun, turn the bunt an put the cherry in your mouth an blow. any way else is just crule. an harmfull.


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 25, 2008)

*** is wrong with you people ? Forcing an animal to get stoned jesus


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 25, 2008)

*Yes, I have to agree, it is irresponsible of Me to let the Labs get buzzed, and I do know better, I do try to keep weed away from the Labs but on ocassion they sneak a bite or 2 of my goodies, mostly by accident ;(

I do wonder if weed would help with arthritis in older Labs??*


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 25, 2008)

VaNdLe said:
			
		

> *** is wrong with you people ? Forcing an animal to get stoned jesus




Are you kidding? My dogs get visibly excited when we start smoking! They like being high I think. Of course we make sure they don't OD lol.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 26, 2008)

How in the world can a dog receive the smoke through his ear? How does the the THC get into his system? I can't imagine blowing smoke in a dog's ear would be any different than blowing smoke into a humans ear, which does absolutely nothing.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 26, 2008)

a dogs inner ear has muscie glands in the ear that when they sinf they pick up sent thew thow an is transferd to the brain. the thc stick to the glands like any other sent an there for gos to the brain,


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 26, 2008)

I hear what you are saying i'm just not sure i follow. So your saying a dog has scent glands in his ears? I work schutzhund dogs and a large part of that sport is trail work. I also looked around on the internet (just to see if dogs had scent glands in their ears, not about THC) and can't find anything to support that. Also, the people i train with have never heard of this either. 

Dogs have numerous apocrine glands in their external ear canals. In this location they are referred to as ceruminous glands. The ear canals also have numerous sebaceous glands. Together these two sets of glands produce natural ear wax, or cerumen. Micro-organisms live naturally in this material and give the ears a characteristic slightly yeasty odor even when healthy. This is really no different than what a human has, these are not scent glands though. I really doubt they would be able to absorb any chemical in through these glands.

I'm really not trying to argue but i think you may be misinformed. I'm pretty sure the only way a dog can get high, would be by the same means we use to get high, smoke it or eat it. If I'm mistaken I apologize, If their is truth to this i would love to read about it though.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 26, 2008)

*not being a veternarian, I am not sure, but blowing in a dogs ears sounds like some child stoner stunt, and I think it a REALLY BAD IDEA, so do my Labs, they really hate having their ears blown into, I dont like it either, they tend to slobber UP my lobes :rofl:*


----------



## Muddy Paws (Nov 26, 2008)

My dog doesn't like to get high...he'd be cooler if he did


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 26, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> How in the world can a dog receive the smoke through his ear? How does the the THC get into his system? I can't imagine blowing smoke in a dog's ear would be any different than blowing smoke into a humans ear, which does absolutely nothing.


 
it def works ive done this years ago & works like a champ. never had a dog that hasnt like it either


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

I've heard the dog ear thing as well...

Guys, I am not an advocate of sharing weed with animals.  I say keep it for yourself, unless they ask for it specficially...sounds like a few pups here might.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 26, 2008)

I see that some Folks here don't like to hear that forcing smoke onto a Dog is Wrong..!
Well it really depends on what wrong with ur dog from the get in go. What I am saying, my Mollie (A Doxie) that Died at age 12  had a problem with being Hyper and I blew smoke into her mouth 1 time and she got stone and relaxed and from there on when wife and I, fire one one up she would come and sit next to me and wait for the smoke to calm her down, this was her way of saying I sit with you as long as I can get relaxed..  She was the Best dog I ever had and remember when going camping and the ranger told us to put our dogs on a leashes when we walk and it took her 1 time to understand the leash thing and when we took the dogs for a walk, she would walk next to my side with the leash dangling just touching her back and as we would walk she would touch my leg with her nose to let me know she was there and Never had to look down because of her touch, and seems like every 5 min a touch with her nose..

Now my new male Doxie Bud Buds he is Hyper and won't let u pick him up with out trying to catch him.. He just turn a yr old and it time to Smoke him out, just to Mellow him out, so he Quite being soo Hyper..
His Daddy is like that, and I be Dam if he going to be like that..

There No Harm in a hyper dog to chill with out by getting Relaxed,  instead of taking him to the Vet. and they will give him Prozac pills or some type of Hyper pills..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks FH im in same boat sort of. ive got weimaraner (+2.5 yrs) very intelligent dog only thing about his personality dont like & im sure he prob dont either is his OCD. likes to hunt bugs & reflections on walls & ceiling. now ive tried everything. for most part home life is relaxed except for maximus bouncing off walls "hunting". i do alot w/ him also, so its not cause he bored. i exercise the **** out of him & scent train in large fields. even went to the extreme & got him a companion , an american bulldog (gracie-polar opposite). he gets excited to see me & wife w/ bubbler.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 26, 2008)

Dogs and cats both can get high. Dogs can get drunk too. So can birds. I once had a golden that ate a J I dropped before I could grab it, sneaky devil, he spent the whole night passed out. And I had a couple of friends who would lie on a sofa smoking, and their cat would sit on a shelf above them taking in the smoke. Sooner or later the cat would fall off the shelf on to them.


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 26, 2008)

Wait - Wait,
        I'm trying to picture this. Your saying there are mucas glands in my dogs ear right ?  OK, all I wanna know is can I make her drool off of each ear ?

  Now,  I also understand what you guys mean about it being cruel to get my bird, or cat, or dog high.  I feel the utmost shame that the dog can move like greased duck **** if I drop a hoober or a bud on the floor and, and judging by how fast it's gets snarfed, I have obviously never trained my dog to not be such an oinker over it. 

The cat works a stealth program to sink claw or tooth, or work a good trip you up,  when your at the top of the stairs, and works a concerted effort to relieve you of what's in your hand, which the sly devils have long since known about,   seeing as how they always perch somewhere were they can observe where you hide the stash in the first place. My ignorance is in question.

The fricking bird just waits,  and then flies over to help herself to what all the others have discovered long ago, It's not eaten for food value, nor is it jammed down there throats. Remember they stealthly will seek our stash out, They like the buzz, the pain killer, and nothing anyone ever says will convince me that they are snarfing this for the fiber, cept maybe the cat, he's a freak.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:rofl:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2008)

here is a pic of my timber wolf.he weighs 150 lbs..his name is Gambit...he's a jerk..he hates the smoke but luvs the stone...he's also the 2nd best dog i ever had and i've raised lots.......my mom is buying my brothers and sister their own german shepard puppies for christmas...hows that for a gift that keeps on crapping


----------



## nvthis (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice looking dog. I think dogs, in general, will let you know if they appreciate it or not. Kind of the same idea that happened to a friend of mine. His dog was hearing gophers or grubs or something in the lawn and would dig up the grass trying to get at whatever it was. My friend got pissed off about it and went to his garden and picked a hot pepper and rubbed it all over the dogs nose and mouth. Cruel, right???? Well the next day he got home and his stupid(?) dog had gotten into his garden and ate every last hot pepper off every bush in my friends garden. Hmm. I think if they are eating your bud, what you've got is a couple of extra stoners in your house!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 27, 2008)

yes its is wrong to damage them by blowing smoke down there lungs or makeing them injest it, the ear trick is the best. does the lest amont of damage to the dogs body.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 27, 2008)

king we are not K-9's or Feline.  our brains an sences work diffrent. the musice glands i am refuring to are not the kind that prudce saliva, they are the type that transer sent to the brain, we as humens only have type that prudce saliva an trasnfer sent an taste to the brain. a dogs work indapent of each other there for are more sentivie an traser more info to the brain.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 27, 2008)

Dude, No Kind Of Way Of Potting Your Pets Will Hurt Them...at All...i Had To Put My Last Dog Down Cause He Just Kept On Tickin' Despite His Complete Imobility....he Was A German Shepard/husky Mix And He Lived To Be 16 Years Old...he Drank And Smoked For The Majority Of Those Years.....if You Are Wooried About Harming Animals Then Don't Ever Neuter An Animal...it Takes Their Drive Away And They Get Fat And Lazy


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 27, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> if You Are Wooried About Harming Animals Then Don't Ever Neuter An Animal...it Takes Their Drive Away And They Get Fat And Lazy


 
:rofl: :rofl:  so ur say by neutering or spading it takes there sex drive away and they get fat and lazy!!   what about UGLY?:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Nov 27, 2008)

mrs. st00ner said:
			
		

> Yes my dogs have been stoned many a time. One in particular (she's still a pup) gets the munchies I think. Every time she gets high with us she will lie in my lap and start licking everything she can reach without getting up...including the :bong1: when it's my hit.



I have the same situation with my cat... Whenever I roll a blunt up she comes and basically puts her face in my mouth (tempting to give her a shotgun). When she gets blazed shell start purring a lot and she basically licks herself for 5 hours. And dont forget eating everything thats in her path.


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Nov 27, 2008)

nvthis said:
			
		

> what you've got is a couple of extra stoners in your house!



LOL


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess I gotta give it to nvthis, LOL,  you said it well. !!!! :rofl:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

